# Your Cage photos



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

Please post your cage!
I will start
http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/fox336/?action=view&current=P9250001.jpg


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Halloween Cage Number 1:


----------



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

Well that beats mine!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: Yes, but all I made was the fleece and hammocks...


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh wow, I love that ghosty fleece! I need to hit up JoAnn's sometime very soon.

This is my girls' current cage set-up:










I don't like it much, but it was done in a hurry. I wasn't expecting to put them all together a few days ago, but it's been working out well ^_^


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Mana, whats in the cola box?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

It's just shredded paper. Bella likes sleeping on it ^^


----------



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

Caome on thats only three!


----------



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry about the a in come


----------



## LeslieA (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are awesome. Are those "martins" cages? I think we might need to switch.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Those are Ferret Nations, in my opinion the best cage for rats there are.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Forensic..
How do you keep the fabric down? My crew tears it off then up lol


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

this is mine... not that the decorating is that brilliant...

































and i've since hung a basket in the top level...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

DFW_Rat_Luvr said:


> Forensic..
> How do you keep the fabric down? My crew tears it off then up lol


Velcro and binder clips, usually. Sometimes I get too lazy to remember to add velcro to new fleece so I just try to replace it now and again.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry i lost my camera and couldnt take more pics.. : (

Are the alluminum tunnels safe? Please tell me how u made them.. They seem interesting.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The tubes in my cage? They're large diameter (I have big squishy boys) dryer hose.

Bendable and such. I got 5 feet, I think, cut it in half with tin snips, but you could leave it whole. Attached to the sides of the cage with paperclips... zip-ties would work as well, or shower hooks or whatever you have. 

My older boys chewed 'peepholes' in theirs, but nothing more. They seem to like sleeping in them and climbing on top of them.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's my girl's cage for halloween.

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd6/abazoo/cageween1-1.jpg
Whole cage

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd6/abazoo/cageween2.jpg
Bottem

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd6/abazoo/cageween-1.jpg
Top


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

No rats yet, but here is their decked out cage.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice cage, Star  I especially like the pumpkin


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=4580.html

few pics of mine


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

mana-- i'll have to cover my cage with that same harware cloth it seems. i've been worried about it rusting or holding odor, how has it worked for you?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmmm...small Superpet for the old nakie rescue girls










Moth's R-660, her favourite cage, she sulks until I put her back into the tiny thing...she gets lot of out time, being aggressive to other rats and alone now. She's old and spends a lot of time asleep.










The stacked hagens I use as a geriatric cage. It has 3 girlies in it now.









The Superpet (2x2x2) that I modified for the foster boys (but I have a feeling they will be staying :roll









The Wildlings in their stacked R-680's









The Punks in their R-695









The Gentles in their R-680's(I split the 2 groups up into the sweet rats who will accept strangers and baby newbies and the hardcore brats...the Punks).









and the FN of course









I wish I could do more hammies and toys but cage cleaning day would be back-breaking!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i dont have that many toys ans it takes an hour to clean my cage : (


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

twitch said:


> mana-- i'll have to cover my cage with that same harware cloth it seems. i've been worried about it rusting or holding odor, how has it worked for you?


It all depends on where you live Twitch. In Canada you can only get galvanized hardware cloth unless you order it in specifically from the states.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

see that's the thing. the stuff i can get is only galvanized and from what i understand of it i think it would rust pretty quick. but mana's looks like the galvanized kind so i was wondering how it was holding up for her.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

sorry bout the size i know now how to make them smaller but couldnt figure out how to edit it after i posted it




k, so its been awhile since i posted, let alone tried posting a pic, so sorry if it doesnt work the first time...or the second for that matter!


----------

